# Harmon-Kardon systems...



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

5.1 system?

I'm not much on the H-K stuff, or the Infinity speakers either. Not to say that they are bad by any means....

My thoughts?

Panasonic TH50PZ700U. 

Sherwood Newcastle R-871 (or higher).

Bohlender-Graebener Z-series speakers.


In your budget and would be a killer system....

Any good Blu-ray for DVD would be a good option (if you don't mind your DVD being slower than molasses on start-up).


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Feb 28, 2008)

*Hey Kt...*



ktkelly said:


> 5.1 system?
> 
> I'm not much on the H-K stuff, or the Infinity speakers either. Not to say that they are bad by any means....
> 
> ...


...thanks for the response.

I've never heard of the components / speakers you've listed, though I admit to being something less than learned in that area. I'll search on them & find out more. I'll check out that model of Panasonic as well - thanks.

Regards,
DSD


----------



## renfrey (Oct 1, 2007)

Thumbs up on the Panasonic KTKelly suggested. :thumbsup: 

This is a nice display!


----------



## Home Media Professionals (Mar 12, 2008)

*You scare me ...*



DeepSeaDan said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I'm knee-deep into a basement finishing job. I'm out shopping for audio-visual components for a h.t. - I need to get the wiring run in the walls prior to boarding. I'm looking at spending about 5-6 g's total for both. I'm looking at Harmon-Kardon components combined with top-of-line Infinity surround speakers. Though I'd like a Pioneer Elite plasma, it's outta reach, so I'm thinking of Panasonic's best 50".
> 
> ...


I know you have a budget but: infinity with harmon..... why would you do that ? have you heard the combination ? While I might (in very very few situations) agree with HK but having them push Infinity ... no way.. you are underpowered from the start, from the first movie scene you play, even center channel. Get with your local dealer who supports DIY efforts and buy some Klipsch speakers and decent Yamaha or worst case Onkyo which both will push harder than HK... Denon would work too but Bang for Buck is Yamaha in this case. Why not projector... HC4900 with rebate and nice 106" screen from Grandview or Screen Inov. All inclusive you are under 6K. even with shipment...  Good luck


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Feb 28, 2008)

*Gosh-Darn...*



Home Media Professionals said:


> I know you have a budget but: infinity with harmon..... why would you do that ? have you heard the combination ? While I might (in very very few situations) agree with HK but having them push Infinity ... no way.. you are underpowered from the start, from the first movie scene you play, even center channel. Get with your local dealer who supports DIY efforts and buy some Klipsch speakers and decent Yamaha or worst case Onkyo which both will push harder than HK... Denon would work too but Bang for Buck is Yamaha in this case. Why not projector... HC4900 with rebate and nice 106" screen from Grandview or Screen Inov. All inclusive you are under 6K. even with shipment...  Good luck


....didn't mean ta scare ya HMP's!!

I imagine the rantings of most neophyte Aud/Vidphiles makes the most hardened pro's hair stand on end! To be frank, I can get H.K. & Infinity stuff at an awesome price so I wanted an opinion on them. Others of your ilk have agreed with you.

BTW, what's your problem with Infinity's TSS 4000 line? Would they not suffice if driven by components other than H.K, as you've suggested? They seem to review well in the learned opnions I've found online.

Consider that mine is not a particularly discerning ear. I have a rather cheap, 10 yr. old Sony receiver pushing Bose cube speakers, while watching a 32" flat screen Trinitron, & I think it sounds / looks pretty good!

Ooops - I just made you run for cover again, didn't I?!

Tell me about it.

REgards,
DSD


----------



## Home Media Professionals (Mar 12, 2008)

DeepSeaDan said:


> ....didn't mean ta scare ya HMP's!!
> 
> I imagine the rantings of most neophyte Aud/Vidphiles makes the most hardened pro's hair stand on end! To be frank, I can get H.K. & Infinity stuff at an awesome price so I wanted an opinion on them. Others of your ilk have agreed with you.
> 
> ...


Infinity 4000 series sound really good with an amp that cranks out at 100 watt (not peak rating, sustained). They would sound better then good but not awesome. Which is 4 starts from me.

As far as Sony to Bose... I heard worse... but I am sure you put some protection from Low freq being sent to cube speakers... did you... if you didnt... dont play it to loud, I would hate to buy these cubes on Ebay from you just to discover the drivers are driven out


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Feb 28, 2008)

*Now we's gettin' somewhere....*



Home Media Professionals said:


> Infinity 4000 series sound really good with an amp that cranks out at 100 watt (not peak rating, sustained). They would sound better then good but not awesome. Which is 4 starts from me.
> 
> As far as Sony to Bose... I heard worse... but I am sure you put some protection from Low freq being sent to cube speakers... did you... if you didnt... dont play it to loud, I would hate to buy these cubes on Ebay from you just to discover the drivers are driven out


Alrighty then - what would you suggest for powering these Infinity speakers - still the Yammy? How about Marantz? What kind of upgraded wire would I need?

And.....what the frig is "low freq. protection"?? An electronic condom? :laughing: 

Thanks again for your help,

DSD


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

Nothing all that wrong with the Infinity TSS-4000 system.

I have two clients that I've installed the Infinity TSS-1200 speaker package for and they're both quite happy (budget constraints). Not the greatest speaker package by any means but room accoustics are more important than the speakers anyway, so the budget speakers will do just fine.


These were paired with a Denon AVR-688, DCM-27, DVD-588 abd their Scientific Atlanta 2800HD cable box.

Audio and video was quite satifactory....:yes: 


Put something in the budget for a good universal remote. URC has a few on the consumer level that will do RF....


----------

